# Chants???



## MOVE GET OUT THE WAY (Jul 5, 2017)

Looks like them to me, what do you guys do with ones that have little pin holes in them?


----------



## GLS (Jul 5, 2017)

It would be helpful to see the undersides.


----------



## MOVE GET OUT THE WAY (Jul 5, 2017)

Still rusty on posting


----------



## GLS (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks.  Look like chants to me.  Those holes are insect activity.  Not a bother to me.  Gil


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jul 7, 2017)

What areas of Georgia or Chants usually found?  Never seen them before in North GA.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 7, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> What areas of Georgia or Chants usually found?  Never seen them before in North GA.



About everywhere.  As wet as it's been, get out and look around most any stand of hardwoods.


----------



## jigman29 (Jul 18, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> What areas of Georgia or Chants usually found?  Never seen them before in North GA.



Im in north east ga and I have been finding them like crazy. I found close to ten lb the other day in a couple hours.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 19, 2017)

Picked enough for supper tonight this morning.  Seems it rains almost every night and they just keep popping up.


----------

